# Deer Motor FCG



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is my tutorial on my Flying Crank Ghost using a Deer Motor. Hope you like it. Here is what you will be making:






What you will need:
-Wood Glue
-Big Stir Stick(s)
-Scrap Wood
-Miscellaneous Screws
-Deer Motor
-Those tiny fishing spring things (see picture below for reference)
-Lightweight Ghost (I got mine from Deals for $5)
-Large washer
-4-6 Eye Hooks
-Fishing Line

Modifying the Ghost:
If you get your ghost from Deals, you can probably skip this. To get the movement to be more like mine rather than the traditional flying crank ghost, you are going to need the arms to be pretty much stiff. This is key to changing the movement of the ghost. Coat hangers should do the trick. Just don't give them an elbow like the traditional flying crank ghost. Here's how the arms look on mine:









The other thing you will need to do is attach an eye hook on the head. I did not attach eye hooks on the hands. Instead I tied the fishing line straight to the shackles of the ghost like this: (It will have to be tighter than that)









Building the "T":
Pretty much any dimensions will work here but if you want to follow along here is all you need to know:









Just put those pieces together like you seen in the picture-the 43 inch piece is centered. Underneath the 43 inch piece, put one eye hook in the center and one on each side of that 16 inches from the middle:









Deer Motor Modifications:
The Deer Motor's arm is going to need to be extended so take a large Stir Stick and cut two 7 1/2 inch lengths out of it. Use wood glue to glue them together:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

After that, attach the longer arm to the previous arm by drilling a hole through the stir stick big enough for the little piece that sticks up on the original arm to go through. Then just put a screw through the stir stick and through the other arm. Make sure you predrill the hole. You can see the new arm attached above and in the picture below:









On the other end of the new arm is where the large washer will go but before attaching the washer, drill three holes in it and put those fishing things on them like so:









Then with a screw, attach it to the end of the new arm you made. Don't screw it in all the way. Make sure the washer is loose so it can move. After doing that, attach the motor to the 30 inch piece of wood. It really doesn't matter how far or close it is, just make sure it is far enough so that the arm doesn't hit the other block of wood. Here is how i attach my deer motors:









After that all you have to do is attach the strings to the fishing things, string them through the eye hooks on the 43 inch wood, and then tie them to your ghost. Make the strings as long or as short as you want... just not too short or the ghost will bump his head on the "T". Plug it in and you have your very own Flying Crank Ghost made with a Deer Motor. This project shouldn't cost more than $30 and is very simple to do. Enjoy.









~SuperCreep


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

copied, pasted, printed, & on the very top of my stack of projects I'll be doing this year!!! 

THANK YOU so very much for this!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> copied, pasted, printed, & on the very top of my stack of projects I'll be doing this year!!!
> 
> THANK YOU so very much for this!!


no problem, let me know if you have any questions


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Very cool. I like it a lot. I also just ordered 4 of the motors for other projects. Hmmmm.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

remylass said:


> Very cool. I like it a lot. I also just ordered 4 of the motors for other projects. Hmmmm.


it never hurts to get one more


----------

